# My gtr vs 500bhp evo ??



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Ok this got put up today hahaha. 
This is taken from another site im a Admin on. lol 
He has spent alot of monet just trying to beat me. lol some people. 



Well as you know your car is flipping fast but your not the only one as i am sure you have been ask as well as me who is faster the gtr taxi or the evo 

So i thought as fast show is coming up what better chance to take top spot of southern mod for fastest car off you than me. so i am laying the gauntlet down you v me on the mile, fastest time takes the spot and no i dont want it handed to me i would love to race that puppy as you know i have put alot of time and money and done it all with a drive way and a halfords tool kit so would like to show people you dont need all these top tunners to sort your car out you can do it all by yourself 

What you think !!!!!!! 


Any way mine is 600 bhp 2.8 stroker.. what do you lot think ??? Mine done the quarter mile in 11.2 sec.. But he is trying for 10,s 

Ok this is mine.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UdbEz0tlHU


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Is that the right Youtube link because it says R33 vs R35 not evo


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

yes thats my car with a r35.. i sent him the link and said go beat one then i might . lol

He has just posted up that he wants to race me down pod.. The link is what i sent him.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

i think you should beat him with 600bhp.

YouTube - Santa Pod 600bhp+ EVO 2 - 10.2sec 1/4mile


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Sorry have just found out his is 600 bhp also ..

He put up. 

to be fair i am 600bhp your 600 bhp but i have a kerb weight of 1240 wet so we both know the outcome of this one.
Nice one i dont have to race him at pod now. lol 

Thanks jabran200 for the link


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Not neccesarily. What clutch you got?
Don't forget the evo is 50-50 split, and your 33 is variable on the front, so offers more grip on a standing start. 
What evo? 5 speed, or 6 speed? The gear ratios are much shorter on the evo, and the standard rev limiter is 7 grand, but he would have moved it up. 
If your clutch is man enough, it would be quite interesting still.


----------



## skylinegtr20 (Jul 9, 2007)

should be a close one


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Same power Evo will win imho


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Yer I know ! Well he is already maxed out I think, mine I could run 700 if I want ! 
But don't want too! It's a 600R and want to keep it that way 

But I could win if I say the first to get too 200 lol

Ok the evo,s spec. 



k sport 8 pot breaks with carbon tec pads.
tein mono flex coil overs with edfc in car controller.
powerflex bushes for everything and i mean everything diff arms mounts the lot.
23mm anti roll bars and whiteline droplinks
avcr boost controller.
fp evo red turbo.
ams fuel rail.
1000cc injectors
inline bosch 044 fuel pump plus a 245 walbro so 2 fuel pumps.
altronics sm2 ecu with antilag and launch control
head work on the engine 
2x kelford 272 cams 
titanium springs and retaners
piper pulleys
for the bottom end of the engine
acl main bearings
tomie rods
cp pistons
arp bolts from top to bottom 
pace intercooler
drive train
rs rear diff
rs transfer box
rs gear box
exedy twin plate clutch
exedy fly wheel

car has been made lighter it weighed in at 1280 kilos with driver i have got it down 
to 1148 with driver 
after the remap it should be kicking out 580 to 600 horse power and weight next to nothing 

Mine is :


HKS 2.8 STROKER KIT 
HKS PISTONS 
HKS CONRODS 
NISMO BIG END BEARINGS 
NISMO LITTLE END BEARINGS 
HKS 272 INLET CAMS 
HKS 272 EXHAUST CAMS 
HKS GT 2540 STEEL TURBO KIT 
HKS HARDPIPE KIT 
HKS DRAG INTERCOOLER KIT 
HKS TWIN MUSHROOM SUCTION KIT
SARD 720CC INJECTORS 
HKS TWIN LARGE IN TANK FUEL PUMPS 
HKS FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR 
HKS DOWNPIPES 
3.5" DECAT PIPE 
TRUST EXTREME 2 CAT BACK 
1.6MM HKS HEADGASKET 
NISMO WATER PUMP 
UP-RATED OIL COOLER 
BRAIDED PIPES 
TRUST SUMP EXTENSION KIT 
SPLITFIRE COIL PACKS 
GREDDY SPARK PLUGS 
APEXI POWER FC ECU 
HKS EVC GOLD REMOTE 
CUSCO OIL CATCH TANK 
AP BRAKE FLUID 
HEAT WRAP 
HKS CAM GEARS 
TRUST OIL PAN KIT 
DOUBLE CORE RADIATOR 
Z32 AIR FLOW METERS 
HKS GASKET KIT 
AIR FLOW ADAPTERS 

DRIVETRAIN: 

OS GIKEN 5 SPEED GEARBOX 
HKS COPPER MIX TWIN PLATE CLUTCH 
UPRATED REAR DIFF


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How do you find the clutch? Its on my shopping list for when mine goes!!

I dont think there is going to be much between those 2 cars but I would give the Evo the edge due to the weight.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

n my humble opinon the skyline should win if you launch properly, yes weight is a big factor in this but so is the launch and final gearing with a os box and a hks twin plate you should be good for 7 grand launches and with a better 4wd system i dont think the evo would keep up off the line and im sure evos top out at 160 and im sure your gtr doesnt 

tib


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

.... and you think topping out at 170mph is going to be a problem for a 600bhp Evo on the 1/4mile???

erm...


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Adam Kindness said:


> .... and you think topping out at 170mph is going to be a problem for a 600bhp Evo on the 1/4mile???
> 
> erm...


nobody mentioned 1/4 mile just A mile.


----------



## cows_R_us (Oct 26, 2010)

im interested to see what wins now ..... will be keeping an eye on here ..... i think it will be a close on and drive skill (launch n gearing) does play a part on the day also ... so get it right  opcorn:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

The evo is still a 2 litre then. 
If you get the launch right, there is no reason you should loose.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I think its gotta be the best of 3 runs to see what fastest.
I dont think there will be much in it tho


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Same power evo will win all day long
Power to weight ratio.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

TREG said:


> How do you find the clutch? Its on my shopping list for when mine goes!!


Treg, The clutch is great !! I had a triple plate clutch in my old gtr, cant remember what one thou.. found it really had to drive but with the hks copper mix twin plate its great just drives like a nornal car...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

ian turbo said:


> Treg, The clutch is great !! I had a triple plate clutch in my old gtr, cant remember what one thou.. found it really had to drive but with the hks copper mix twin plate its great just drives like a nornal car...




Great news. Will ask santa for one as soon as mine lets go:chuckle:

So whens this race then?


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Dont know yet . lol 
I dont really want to do it,
If i did he would just spend more money to get it past mine anyways.. 
I could just get mine remaped to 700 just for the day lol 
The problem is this bloke will just keep going as this how it all started. 
Ive never been on a strip he has been on 3 times at pod.. run 11,9 something. Mine was run at 11.2.. but with 60 mile an hour winds. 
He will just keep going hahaha.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

If it will go get it mapped to 700bhp anyway
Just tell him the Evos diff will break if he pushes it to hard:chuckle:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

He will pop a diff eventually. 
Bottom line is the skyline is a faster quarter mile car. Otherwise hks would have used an evo and held there record in an evo not a skyline. 
Simon norris's evo was quick but un consistant, so he spun the lump round and put in a holinger gbox designed for a skyline. Its a nice car, but its not really an evo any more.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Well i dont know alot about evo,s but i know his is a tommi makinen .


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Only important difference between a tm and normal evo 6 was the turbo. It ran a titanium turbo which was slightly smaller to improve spool-up. Since that's gone it doesn't matter!
Standard exhaust fannymould on that too. Standard inlet plenum. You sure its running what he claims?

If you're running a 2.8 stroker, and he is still on a 2 litre, then you've not got the same power, you should have a whole lot more torque.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

I have 500+fb torque.
I dont know what he has nor does he, its getting mapped on sat at m.a.d..

Ok the pic is from last year at pod.. before he done all the mods.. he got a taste for it.. lol


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't be a chicken mate and don't think twice. If you want to, just go out there and get on with it. if you don't, then tell him NO. 

You are happy with your car now and it doesn't matter how the race pans out, right. Then I don't see a problem. If you think he will keep chasing the end of the rope then let it be. 

You give it your best and be content with it. Don't just lose a race before you even got on with it. 

There are many things affecting any race - the car, the environment and the driver are the biggest parts. Anyone of the above could help win or lose a race. Make it fun for your car and yourself and you enjoy. Soon enough you will start winning races as well with that fun combo.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Ok. Update lol. This never did happen , he got it mapped too 600. Then on the way home from the mappers he blew it up, now the car was stripped and the parts sold. And the shell was crushed. 

He blew it up 2 days befor the fast show!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

ian turbo said:


> Ok. Update lol. This never did happen , he got it mapped too 600. Then on the way home from the mappers he blew it up, now the car was stripped and the parts sold. And the shell was crushed.
> 
> He blew it up 2 days befor the fast show!


Lol told you he woul break it
Those Evos just dont tune up like the Gtrs do


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

No I did go round & he said he now wanted a gtr lol


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

ian turbo said:


> No I did go round & he said he now wanted a gtr lol




:clap::thumbsup:


----------

